# Grass in cracks arghhh!!!



## ChainsawCharlie

I do know a lot of our reefs here are f**ked because of the sugar cane industry.


----------



## ChainsawCharlie

A bit of trivia:

Monsanto has a biotech program to develop seeds resistant to Roundup. We have a huge experimental station here. (one of the benefits/curses of being 2000 miles from anything-you get to be guinea pigs). 


http://www.motherjones.com/politics/1997/01/no-way-around-roundup

*Monsanto's bioengineered seeds are designed to require more of the company's herbicide.*


Monsanto's efforts in plant biotech are aimed not only at boosting crop yields but at helping the company retain a market for its cash cow, the herbicide Roundup. As the biggest-selling weed killer in the world, Roundup accounts for 17 percent of Monsanto's total annual sales of $9 billion. Roundup is what's known as a broad-spectrum herbicide, because it kills nearly anything green. But its main ingredient, glyphosate, breaks down quickly in soil, so that little or no toxic byproduct accumulates in plant or animal tissue -- a detail that Monsanto highlights when describing itself as an environmentally friendly company.


----------



## Teetorbilt

I'm told that our water table is 11 ft. That's pretty high here. The County will be in soon to test. The drought and following rains have made for some weird circumstances.

I'm the 4th owner of this house. The previous owner died of cancer in his 40's and Ol'#2 developed breast cancer here. We used to use the water for ice, thank God that I'm a beer drinker.


----------



## nEighter

Teetorbilt said:


> Just another consideration. I'm on a well here, all of my neighbors are too.
> 
> Many of them have company sprayed insecticides and fertilizers on their lawns. How long is it before we find it in our well?
> 
> Locally we've had one area north of here with neuroblastomas in children. Naturally, everybody is doing the tap-dance as to who is responsible.
> 
> This made the national news a few years ago since then the issue has been squelched. ??? What Up?


Erin Brokovich will help yas get to the bottom of et. She shows cleavage she'll get those answers!!:w00t:

I have worked in lawns that the fuggers had them spray right before. You can totally tell when they do it too  You gotta think that it is going to effect you. All these chems sprayed will end up somewhere. 

You guys hear that the rivers are polluted with birthcontrol? Waste water goes to sanitation places (water treatment plants) and then the "fixed" water is sent onto rivers. Basically estrogen is being pumped into our oceans... THAT is WAY worse than ANY global warming!!! Gunna make mother nature more of a beotch than she is rainin on us all the time!!


----------



## Teetorbilt

nEighter, I spent almost six years with a public utilities dept. In particular, installation and repair engineer. Enough said.


----------



## nEighter




----------



## jtpro

ChainsawCharlie said:


> Caulking...don't know if I would do that or not in the expansion joints. It may eventually come out. (but I'm no concrete guy...)


To my knowledge(I'M NO CONCRETE GUY EITHER!) the expansion and contraction of a cured pad is'nt drastic enough to force the caulk out. and with most caulks(this one for sure according to label) they remain flexible for(the aproximate amount of years on the label) probably for that reason.

It would DEFINATELY help with the prevention of the "dirt and grass seed blowing in" as you said.Never seen it done just seems common sense if you want to take the extra PITA and a a few weird stares from neighbors.( I am 1,000 percent sure I did'nt invent the expansion joint caulking just haven't seen it) Just like my landscape timber planters/border ..I have an "L" shape,two squares,a double stacked off set hexagon and an oblong hexagon. ALL are caulked inside and out on the joints( HE SAID "joints":no
redwood stained with waterproofing and topped with offset chamfered 1" X 4"s painted gloss white.( slightly fftopic:just explaining my soon to be FUlL BLOWN OCD :blink: and need to start getting my yard and it's surroundings to look "up to snuff" and try to vary a little from my neighbors. ( I will also be painting the sidewalk with gray epoxy ) I WANT TO BE "the Joneses" LOL

THANK YOU AGAIN Chainsaw for your knowledgeable advice!:notworthy

I can now use my towel to wipe the sweat off after the upcoming work ahead of me instead of throwing it in!!:thumbsup:


----------

